#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailand, Asia & the rest of the World Questions & Answers Forum >  >  Khartoum, Sudan. Worth considering a job there?

## kingwilly

A.friend has.just been offered a position in Khartoum, Sudan. I thought that place was a mess but apparently.khartoum is relatively.safe?

Anyone here have first hand knowledge?



The comprehensive benefits package includes ........ business class travel and golf club membership.

That could seal.the deal.

----------


## david44

Khartoum characters

Chinese Gordon felt the same as the Mahdi attacked they didn't shoot until you see the whites of their......

Bix class not worth much to a hole  even if 18 of them ,could only appeal if stuck in a 3rd world slum like Djakarta or bangkok

Room for an innovater as it comes last 

Lowest level of innovation according to Global Innovation Index, score of 0.4

----------


## kingwilly

Much like attending a restaurant slated by a scathing food critic or watching a movie rated lowly by a reviewer that I consistently disagree with, I will be more likely to suggest taking the job solely because you are consistently wrong in your assessment of "could only appeal if stuck in a 3rd world slum like Djakarta or Bangkok".

So khartoum; 1 yes. 0 no.

----------


## Dragonfly

how is the whoring there ?

----------


## Bower

Single up for adventure then maybe, family man= no no no

----------


## kingwilly

> Single up for adventure then maybe, family man= no no no


They've been told there's a good international school there.





> how is the whoring there ?


Not certain that's a priority really.

----------


## Bettyboo

No. War, war, more war, violence, corruption and war.

I have seen a couple of very beautiful Sudanese women, however.

----------


## VocalNeal

Khartoum is in Sudan. Not South Sudan.

If you friend does not know anyone else there who he can phone. Then he should email his concerns to the Khartoum Hash House Harriers. That way someone who lives or has lived there can tell him. (PM sent)

Or he should phone the Embassy of his choice there and ask someone on the ground. The UK Embassy has a phone number on their site. He should introduce himself and ask to speak to a UK person in the consular section. Phoning is more personal than an email! Yes it costs money but...

----------


## Bettyboo

^ I understand, but wars tend not to respect 'borders'.

Look at the neighbours, ffs!



_The Foreign and Commonwealth Office (FCO) advise against all travel to the following parts of Sudan: Darfur, the Red Sea State border with Eritrea; the Abyei region; Southern Kordofan and Blue Nile states; areas of Northern Kordofan and White Nile states south of the Kosti-El Obeid-En Nahud road. See Local travel

The FCO advise against all but essential travel to the following parts of Sudan: areas west of the towns of En-Nahud in North Kordofan up to the Darfur border. See Local travel

Since 11 April 2016 there have been several demonstrations originating in universities throughout Sudan, some of which have sparked violent clashes resulting in fatalities and injuries. Demonstrations are no longer isolated to universities and have been taking place in other parts of Khartoum, often at short notice. Be vigilant, avoid any demonstrations or large gatherings that may occur. You should monitor local media and and follow the advice of the local authorities on where demonstrations may take place.

There is a general threat from terrorism. Attacks could be indiscriminate, including in places frequented by expatriates and foreign travellers. See Terrorism

You should avoid any demonstrations or large gatherings of people. See Political situation_

*The British Embassy no longer registers British nationals in Sudan and the capacity of the British Embassy to help in times of crisis may be limited*
https://www.gov.uk/foreign-travel-advice/sudan

_The U.S. Department of State warns U.S. citizens of the continued risks of travel to Sudan. U.S. citizens should avoid all travel to the Darfur region, Blue Nile, and Southern Kordofan states, and consider carefully the risks of travel in other areas of Sudan, due to the continued threat of terrorism, armed conflict, violent crime and kidnapping. The U.S. Embassy's ability to provide services outside of Khartoum is very limited. This replaces the Travel Warning issued on June 15, 2015.

Terrorist groups remain present in Sudan and are intent on harming Westerners and Western interests. Terrorist actions may include suicide operations, bombings, shootings, or kidnappings. The threat of violent crime targeting Westerners, including kidnappings, armed robberies, home invasions, and carjackings is particularly high in the Darfur region. _ 
https://travel.state.gov/content/pas...l-warning.html

It is surrounded by war zones, and it could become a full-on war zone at any time. You are NOT safe in Sudan, imho. There is no way I'd go there for work.

----------


## PeeCoffee

US State Dept has a standing travel warning on Sudan. US Embassy personnel must travel in armoured vehicles and family members under 21 years of age are not allowed in the country.
Consular services or assistance for US citizens is only available in Khartoum.

I surmise that would be +2 for your friend KW particularly if he is not a US citizen.

I have a dark-skinned Muslim friend that said he had no problems while traveling in Khartoum.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Not a fucking chance in hell. I just Googled "What's Cool in the Sudan?"

It appears nothing.

Everything is dangerous, contagious, corrupt, violent, criminal, etc. It was near impossible to find a good word.

----------


## VocalNeal

> The Foreign and Commonwealth Office (FCO) advise against all travel to the following parts of Sudan: Darfur, the Red Sea State border with Eritrea; the Abyei region; Southern Kordofan and Blue Nile states; areas of Northern Kordofan and White Nile states south of the Kosti-El Obeid-En Nahud road. See Local travel


Which is why I said Khartoum is in Sudan not South Sudan. If he has been offered a job there then it makes sense that there are people there already. And apparently playing golf. 



The only real anwer will come from someone on the ground in Khartoum.

Of course what job we don't know. Also we don't know if Willy's friend is a darker skinned Indonesian?

----------


## wasabi

The job on offer is really being looked at by Willy, now that you know Willy wants to go, is your advice different.

----------


## kingwilly

> The job on offer is really being looked at by Willy, now that you know Willy wants to go, is your advice different.


 :rofl:

----------


## HermantheGerman

_"Show Me Your Friends and I'll Tell You Who You Are"

You got to be pretty desperate or a low Life at the furthest end, to even consider going there (or to even post this). 
_

----------


## TheDukeofNewcastle

Is this a willy wind up or a wind up willy?

----------


## kingwilly

Oh my. The trolls are out.

Don't panic gents, i ain't going, not with a booze ban. (But apparently expats can get via diplomat channels)

----------


## OhOh

Africa, Wars, Muslim Religion, internal rebellion, lack of water (Dry Country), Chinese and Ameristani "discussions" what could go wrong.

No way, why are you or your friend even desiring the job?




> how is the whoring there ?


Seems you have to take three at a time.


Country.



The Nubian's came from there I believe.

----------


## TheDukeofNewcastle

> The Nubian's came from there I believe.


Nice ass.

----------


## NZdick1983

^ My thoughts exactly...  very nubile, tight little things... hmmm

You pick (Duke) left, right, or middle?  ::chitown::

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^ & ^^ Highest rate of HIV/AIDS infection in northern Africa and the Middle East.  Enjoy.....

----------


## crackerjack101

I was based out of Khartoum in 84 - 85 but working in Darfur. 
Khartoum was a shit hole then and I doubt it's changed. 
We were caught up in the revolution with 3,000,000 on the streets screaming "down down USA" and I actually drove to watch the main prison being opened (don't ask why) and a general amnesty being called. 
Scary as fuck.
We were all (NGOs and the international press) holed up in the Akropole Hotel until things calmed down and then managed to get on the first emergency BA flight back to London.

The Akropole was blown to pieces a short while later I believe.

Exciting times.

----------


## kingwilly

Wow. How interesting. The things you learn about people. On ya crackerjack.

----------


## thaimeme

> I was based out of Khartoum in 84 - 85 but working in Darfur. 
> Khartoum was a shit hole then and I doubt it's changed. 
> We were caught up in the revolution with 3,000,000 on the streets screaming "down down USA" and I actually drove to watch the main prison being opened (don't ask why) and a general amnesty being called. 
> Scary as fuck.
> We were all (NGOs and the international press) holed up in the Akropole Hotel until things calmed down and then managed to get on the first emergency BA flight back to London.
> 
> The Akropole was blown to pieces a short while later I believe.
> 
> Exciting times.


 
All terribly interesting, yet has little to do with The Sudan today.

Different world 30 + years ago versus today.

----------


## crackerjack101

> Different world 30 + years ago versus today.


I doubt that its that different. That was my point.

----------


## OhOh

> Different world 30 + years ago versus today.





> I doubt that its that different. That was my point.


The weapons are ore "efficient", the IEDs are commonplace, intelligence, food, water, arms, medical aid ...... all now supplied to the proxy armies. 

30 years ago it was a colony of some power.

----------


## crackerjack101

> 30 years ago it was a colony of some power.


It was a rabid collection of disparate power hungry crooks all striving for control leading up to the coup and a chaotic war between families, tribes and foreign powers afterwards. In Darfur it was much the same as it has been over the last 10 years. Millions died but nobody knew.

----------


## david44

> Originally Posted by crackerjack101
> 
> 
> I was based out of Khartoum in 84 - 85 but working in Darfur. 
> Khartoum was a shit hole then and I doubt it's changed. 
> We were caught up in the revolution with 3,000,000 on the streets screaming "down down USA" and I actually drove to watch the main prison being opened (don't ask why) and a general amnesty being called. 
> Scary as fuck.
> We were all (NGOs and the international press) holed up in the Akropole Hotel until things calmed down and then managed to get on the first emergency BA flight back to London.
> 
> ...


CJj knows of what he speaks and in similar bananine republics with endemic disease squalor poverty and corruption I cannot imagine much change .

Perhaps the Nobs have mobiles and peasants now sit in a village gawping at a cracked screen chewing qhat kava the National enquirer, there's parts of Ireland France and the Florida panhnadling, not the rich retired jews near the knobend Palm Beach but under the crackers of  Alabama on the Suwanee River, Dixie County and Otter Creek where I used to canoethat are prob more ignoarant today than ever due to the 'benefits' of sat tv, farcebukkake and twatter.

Some fine alligators there, I leant after swimming 




I recommend you get out and about

----------

